# Devils Lake August 26



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A bit slow at Devils Lake. Eleven hours on the water with four people and we kept ten walleye. We threw everything at them in the tackle box, and every bait they sell at Grahams Island. We fished around Grahams island, at Minnewaukan, Six mile bay, golden highway, up to Pelican lake and points in between. The best was at the mouth of Six mile bay. We threw back another ten walleye, two five lb northerns, and a dozen white bass. Still, it was better than working.


----------

